# [SOLVED] driver signature enforcement



## normy1430 (Aug 31, 2007)

hi.i'musing a netgear wifi adapter wn111v2,driver 3.5.0.7 which is the latest for w7.the driver installs but will not work because i get a message:this driver is not digitally signed by microsoft.one would think netgear would get their driver signed.the only way it will work is if i press f8 on reboot and stop driver signature enforcement.is there a way to stop driver signature enforcement permanantly as it gets tiresome to press f8 on every reboot. thanks.


----------



## wadmancpu (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: driver signature enforcement*

If you want to turn off device driver signing in Windows 7 completely, do the following.
Hit the Win+R keys together to open the run dialog. Type *gpedit.msc* to open the local groups policy editor.








Expand ‘Administrative Templates’ (it’s under ‘User Configuration’). Expand ‘System’. Click ‘Driver Installation’.








In the right panel, double click on ‘Code Signing for Device Drivers’.








Choose ‘Enabled’ in the window that appears. In the underlying options, choose ‘Ignore’. This disables drivers signing in Windows 7, and now you can install unsigned drivers in Windows 7.








Click Apply, OK. Restart your computer to install unsigned drivers.


----------



## normy1430 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: driver signature enforcement*

thanks for your quick reply.all the links you supplied will not respond to clicks.any ideas?.thanks


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: driver signature enforcement*

Are you in a limited user account?
What version of Win 7 do you have?

The unsigned driver alert in Win 7 should let you install it anyway. There should be two buttons, are there not?


----------



## wadmancpu (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: driver signature enforcement*



normy1430 said:


> thanks for your quick reply.all the links you supplied will not respond to clicks.any ideas?.thanks


Are you following the instructions in my post? There are no links in my post to click, just instructions.


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: driver signature enforcement*

Hello!

Netgear will have a signed driver. This suggests to me that either the driver has been tampered with (this is what signature verification is for!), or it has become corrupt. 

Where did you get this driver from? Was it from the Netgear website or a genuine Netgear CD?

Can you please reinstall your driver from here: Support Home Page

It may fix it if all that has happened is the CD is slightly scratched, or you had a bad download.

Thanks a lot!

Richard


----------



## normy1430 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: driver signature enforcement*

hi richard.sorry about my misunderstanding.i wii try again later today and let you know.thanks. norm


----------



## normy1430 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: driver signature enforcement*

thanks to all who helped.since i have 2 wifi adapters,i moved the netgear to my xp computer and installed my ralink(chinese) to my win7 laptop.everything now works good.again,many thanks to all,you are good people.


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: driver signature enforcement*



normy1430 said:


> hi richard.sorry about my misunderstanding.i wii try again later today and let you know.thanks. norm





normy1430 said:


> thanks to all who helped.since i have 2 wifi adapters,i moved the netgear to my xp computer and installed my ralink(chinese) to my win7 laptop.everything now works good.again,many thanks to all,you are good people.


Hello again!

There is nothing to be sorry for! Anyway, I am really glad that the problem is now resolved. If all is still working well, I shall ask for this thread to be marked as solved. Is that OK with you?

It has been a pleasure to work with you, Norm!

Have a great day!

Richard


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: driver signature enforcement*

You can mark this thread as Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

